# Behmor or gene



## jimrobo

Ok I thought I'd get some general feedback between these 2. They seem to be the 2 standard home tasters on the Market. The gene is the more expensive but is it better than the behmor?!


----------



## vintagecigarman

I've used both. Largely a matter of personal preference but I prefer the Behmor. Much quieter and the cracks (particularly second) are much easier to hear, but that may just be me. A lot of people object to the pre-set nature of the Behmor, but I've never found it a problem.

At the end of the day they'll both do a good job for you. It really is down to which method of operation you are more comfortable with. Both are well supported by their UK retailers.


----------



## jimrobo

That's interesting. If they are so closely matched and the final product is similar for both I am struggling to see why someone would go for the more expensive gene?


----------



## vintagecigarman

They roast in different ways.

The Gene largely relies on a flow of hot air, the Behmor on radiant heat, and this has an influence on the roast profile.

Gets confusing, doesn't it?

Roasting is not an exact science - there are many variables, and you will need to experiment to get the best out of whichever machine you settle for.

Having used both I am more comfortable with the Behmor, but it would be useful for you if a Gene enthusiast were to post on this thread to put the other point of view. Failing that, you could call Claudette at Bellabarista, who sell the Gene, and ask her for a run down on why the Gene beats the Behmor.

Sent via Tapatalk from my HTC Desire HD.

And, actually, the world DOES revolve around my Glen of Imaal terrier!


----------



## jimrobo

Ah ok I understand!

Would a commercial roaster use an airflow system similar to the gene?


----------



## DavidBondy

I am totally biased here but I could not recommend the Behmor highly enough. Buy it from Has Bean and you won't be disappointed!

David


----------



## jimrobo

ok well I just bought a behmor 1600 from has bean with a few kilos of greans.

Decided to jump in at the deep end and get some monsoon malabar which I've been told are a pig to roast and some nicaraguan limoncillo as recommended by steve at has bean as being fairly easy to roast.

Should all arrive over the next couple of days so the mass burning of beans can begin!!


----------



## CoffeeMagic

jimrobo said:


> Would a commercial roaster use an airflow system similar to the gene?


The short answer is yes. The Fluid Bed system of roasting is done on a large scale (70Kg) using roasters such as Sivetz. It produces a very even roast and is better at getting rid of chaff. There are some drum roasters that are now using air pulses to replicate some of the benefits.


----------



## jimrobo

well I did actually fancy the gene but the behmor seems to get much better reviews. Couple that with the big price difference and the decision was pretty much already made for me.


----------



## CoffeeMagic

I used the Gene for a couple of years and its a good little workhorse (now my sample roaster). Both of those do the job and they both probably have their little foibles, which you get used to anyway. Don't forget to post some of the roasts


----------



## chipbutty

Interesting, that hasn't been my finding! Both are very good machines, though I only have experience of the Gene and not one issue in three years of roasting. Touch wood! A brilliantly designed and engineered piece of kit. I haven't used a Behmor but the lack of flexibility (fixed profiles) would really frustrate me after using the super flexible Gene. I know a lot of owners find this frustrating. That said, if Behmor release a newer machine and actually allowed you to use your brain then I'd take a serious look at one as I like the form factor of the Behmor. I love the Gene though.



jimrobo said:


> well I did actually fancy the gene but the behmor seems to get much better reviews. Couple that with the big price difference and the decision was pretty much already made for me.


Sent from my ZTE-BLADE using Tapatalk


----------



## jimrobo

Well I've got it now so I'm sort of stuck with it!! It would be good to play with the profiles but in all seriousness I wouldn't know what to adjust anyway so it's probably a good thing I only have presets to play with! I did email asking about an updated unit before I bought it but I was told any updating would be retro fittable to the current model anyway so I'm guessing adjustable profiles isn't something on the list for the future anyway


----------



## vintagecigarman

The profiling built into the Behmor need not be a problem. Until you get to know the machine it is actually your friend!

As you gain more experience you will soon learn how to manipulate it to get the results that you want.

Both are great machines.

Sent via Tapatalk from my HTC Desire HD.


----------



## jimrobo

I thought as much really. If I was given a machine that I could programme my own profile I honestly wouldn't have a clue what to do and there seems to be very little on the tinterweb about roast profiles unles I've missed it


----------



## chipbutty

I've amassed a wealth of info on roast profiles from various forums. Eddie Dove was an early pioneer with the Gene. I'm currently tinkering with some of his profiles. The science behind it all is pretty fascinating. All good fun. Homeroasters.org contains lots of good info on the Gene and profiling in general. Sweet Marias forum has a lot of Behmor users and some really good critical analysis of both roasters.

Sent from my ZTE-BLADE using Tapatalk


----------



## chipbutty

Enjoy it as it's a good roaster.



jimrobo said:


> Well I've got it now so I'm sort of stuck with it!!


Sent from my ZTE-BLADE using Tapatalk


----------

